# Going to make a landing net.



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I ordered a large net bag this morning. Sorted through some figured wood. Located my old steaming pipe to steam the hoop pieces. Surfed the net for some long handled net ideas. Now to make one.
Anyone make one? Should be a fun project.


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

Made a few 26-27 years ago in middle school. 2nd and 3rd turned out better than the first!! Back then we soaked walnut and maple strips in mom's bathtub and used old nylons when it was time to clamp things up. Fun project, good luck!!


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I've never made one but I'm curious to see what you come up with. Sounds like a fun project.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Just messing around a little with handle designs and glue ups. Got my 3 net bags in the mail to try some different sizes. Working on making a pattern for bending the hoop pieces. Hopefully I'll get it done soon.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Interesting, I have made the net but not a handle. Please post some pictures when you are finished.


----------



## tman69671 (Mar 21, 2019)

I built my first net this last summer as a project with my grandpa. It was a lot of fun and we learned a lot.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

You can get the supplies to make the net bag from Jann's netcraft and weave the net to go with the handle.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

tman69671 said:


> I built my first net this last summer as a project with my grandpa. It was a lot of fun and we learned a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what an awesome project for you and your Grandpa, It looks beautiful!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Seems like a really cool project.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Cool project men.


----------



## thewoodenshoe (Jan 6, 2021)

Usually make one or two each year


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Bringing this thread back to life. Too many projects since I started this thread. Found a little extra time so I'm getting back to my net building. Hopefully will have done before my AK Trip.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

brushbuster said:


> View attachment 842453
> 
> View attachment 842456
> 
> ...


That seems like such a cool project. Wish I had more time.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I had to steam a second batch of strips, I didn't like how the first batch turned out so I redid the strips. Got them on the form this morning. Tommorow I glue it up.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

brushbuster said:


> I had to steam a second batch of strips, I didn't like how the first batch turned out so I redid the strips. Got them on the form this morning. Tommorow I glue it up.
> View attachment 842559


You are one talented man. From your homes to this net. Wish I had that kinda talent. Can’t wait to see the finished product.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

This is really cool! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Wound up glueing it up last night. Pulled it off the form this morning and cleaned all the glue off and rough shaped it. Now I just putts around with final shaping, putting in the net groove final sanding multiple coats of varnish, string the net and go fishing. It's a big net so I gotta catch a big fish.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I had to replace the netting on mine. I'm not smart or patient enough to weave the replacement through the old frame. This thing has seen a lot of trophy Browns over the years. 

Made by Ed Nemanic circa 1997 or so.















You can still barely see the stone fly nymph burned into the handle.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

The final shaping and sanding is done. Now several coats of varnish and stringing up the net bag is all that's left.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

brushbuster said:


> The final shaping and sanding is done. Now several coats of varnish and stringing up the net bag is all that's left.
> View attachment 842866
> 
> View attachment 842864
> ...


Hey Brushbuster, your bending wood is an art for sure. It's beautiful! 

Make sure you engrave your first name and phone number on it in case you loose it one day. Lots of honest people out there that will return it to you if you loose it one day...

Nice work!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

That’s going to look sharp when it’s finished. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

All done


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow nice work that is a bucket list project for me!!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

jonnyb said:


> Wow nice work that is a bucket list project for me!!


Very fun project. I want to make a smaller net now for wading.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Beautifully done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

